

Report: CEO of Bitcoin exchange arrested - untog
http://www.businessinsider.com/report-ceo-of-major-bitcoin-exchange-arrested-2014-1

======
dTal
The article is extremely poorly edited, but I wouldn't worry because at the
moment the only primary source is the press release at the bottom.

Interestingly, Manhattan U.S. Attorney Preet Bharara refers to Bitcoin as
being "a new form of currency" and "like any traditional currency" in the
context of money laundering. I think we can take this as a clue that this is
the stance the prosecution intends to take.

------
untog
Worth pointing out that he was not arrested for Bitcoin usage, but for selling
"over $1 million in Bitcoins to criminals bent on trafficking narcotics on the
dark web drug site, Silk Road"

